# /usr/src/sys : No such file or directory



## eugene210682 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm running freeBSD 7.1 with KDE4.2 on VMWare workstation 6.5. Everything works just fine but when i decided to build my kernel I've got this message. Can anyone tell my how to manage that stuff, please?


----------



## plamaiziere (Mar 4, 2009)

eugene210682 said:
			
		

> I'm running freeBSD 7.1 with KDE4.2 on VMWare workstation 6.5. Everything works just fine but when i decided to build my kernel I've got this message. Can anyone tell my how to manage that stuff, please?



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html


----------



## tangram (Mar 4, 2009)

You need to have the source code which you can obtain through sysinstall or csup.

Read the Hanbook chapter that plamaiziere posted.


----------



## eugene210682 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------

